# Zugriff auf Werte in ArrayList<ArrayList>



## Airwolf89 (15. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe da ein Problem.
Ich habe mir ein Konstrukt gebaut. Eine ArrayList aus ArrayLists, diese sekundären ArrayLists sind vom Typ String.

Doch wie komme ich nun an meine Werte ran?

Habs schon mit list.get(0).get(0); aber das funktioniert nicht so wirklich. Hab auch schon versucht das in ein Array zu packen, aber auch das funktioniert nit so recht.

Könnt ihr mir da helfen?

Danke im voraus.


----------



## eRaaaa (15. Jan 2010)

Wieso funktioniert das nicht? (hast du vergessen die zweite Liste in die erste zu adden vllt? Code??


```
List<List<String>> list = new ArrayList<List<String>>();
	List<String> list2 = new ArrayList<String>();
	list2.add("Hallo");
	list2.add("Welt");
	list.add(list2);
	System.out.println(list.get(0).get(0)); // Hallo
	System.out.println(list.get(0).get(1)); // Welt
```


----------



## Airwolf89 (15. Jan 2010)

Ah, vergessen nicht, nur an der falschen stelle^^

Dank dir.


----------



## Nuada (1. Mrz 2012)

Hallo, 
ich habe ein Problem mit einer ähnlichen Konstruktion. Meine Liste enthält ein Array auf deren n-te Position ich zugreifen möchte. Gibt es da auch einen Weg mit list.get(0).___?
Danke


----------



## Gast2 (1. Mrz 2012)

Mach doch dafür das nächste mal nen neues Thema auf. So alte Threads sollte man nichtmehr ausgraben.

Der Zugriff ist wie bei nem normalen Array:

```
List<String[]> list = new ArrayList<String[]>();
list.add(new String[]{"a", "b", "c"});
		
System.out.println(list.get(0)[1]);
```


----------

